# Stunning J.C. Higgins On Ebay



## OldRider (Nov 18, 2010)

I can only dream...........
http://cgi.ebay.com/50s-J-C-HIGGINS...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5051887083032192251


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 3, 2010)

wow. that bike was pretty!


----------

